# endo?



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

My doc said my pelvic pain







probably isn't caused by endo because I have pain mid-cycle and endo pain is during period. Do any endo sufferers find this to be true, that you only have pain during TOM? I do have a cyst on my one ovary and the CT scan showed fluid from previous cysts that had burst, I'm going to start bcp when period comes so hopefully it helps.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Not true, Mid cycle pain can be assocaited with endo also. This is the point in time in which your uterine lining is flush with fresh blood ready for egg implantation. Consider those swollen cells if they're on your bladder or ovary and you'll feel plenty of pain. There are several types of cyst that are associated with the ovaries. In fact the process of egg release is facilitated by a cyst bursting. Endo can only truly be diagnosed with a laperoscopy, at which point they can also laser the offending tissue, but the odds of every being 100% endo free, once it develops, are not great. Controlling the growth of endo is a much better long term solution.Look into a book called "What your doctor may not tell you about premenopause". Don't let the title fool you, it has great explanation about endo and the hormone balance required to keep it in check. BCP, may not be the answer, they're worth a try but may not be the solution.Wes


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

Totally agreee Wes. You know what you are talking about! You have helped me wade through some issues concerning all this before. Endo pain can cause not only pain in the pelvic area, it can be felt in the back, and hips. Even my upper legs hurt. I hope that the BCP work for you, although in everything I have read, BCP's and HRT's can cause the endo to actually grow due to the estrogen. There is a website for women called Power Surge, that is designed for preimenopause and menopause. There is a ton of information on there about all kinds of issues. Take a look, and you may find it helpful.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, your doc is full of poop! Mid cycle pain isn't normal (by pain I'm talking PAIN!!). I have been dealing with getting an endo diagnosis for about a year now, I just finally got one last week, yeay! My OBGYN did a lap in June, didn't see endo. I *knew* I had it so I found an infertility doc who specialized in endo. He did a 2nd lap last Friday and although there wasn't much, I did have it. Hopefully the bcp work for you, if not there are other things to try. A laparoscopic surgery is the only way to diagnose endo, and at that time the surgeon can lazer off the endo and remove any cysts you may have.Good luck to you, and don't let them tell you it's not endo because it sure sounds like it to me!!Angie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It might be ovulation pain if it is always mid-cycle.see http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/b...ation_pain?open K.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have endo and IBD, and I tell you what, when my endo is acting up it is non stop pain for weeks (not just mid cycle or during my period).


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

OMG, is that you jen? Where have you been, it's like you fell of the face of the earth? I think we were in mid scrabble and bam, no jen. Welcome back.Wes


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Gyn want to do a sonagram and blood work then come in to discuss lap. I haven't felt too bad the last 2 days pain still there but not horrible. If I'm having some bad days before I go back I'll probably say "Ok let's do it" and if I've been having some good days I'll say "Let's wait" that's the way I am. Of course once the pain would get bad I'll wish I had it done.


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

well today i went to the gyn.she wants to do a laporoscopy(sp), she said that i would be sore for only a couple of days after, but i know she just wont come out and say that it will hurt real bad, i dont know how many days i should schedule off work after i have the procedure, does any one know about how long it takes, i know some people dont have as much or more than the other person so recovery time is different for everyone,she does the procedure every last wed. of the month, i dont know if i should schedule around thanksgiving or around christmas, how painful is it really?


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

The pain associated with the endo all has to do with where the cells have attached themselves. You could have a ton of endo but have it attached to an organ that doesn't have a lot of nerve endings on it and never really know. Or you can have a tiny bit in a sensitive area and feel it like crazy every month.The lap. is usually very quick and the recovery time is fast. It's a small insician in your bellybutton, that they slip a couple of little tubes in one for the camara one for the laser and away they go. Usually only involves 4 stiches. It's an out patient procedure so you go in, have it done, and then go home. You'll be up and walking about that afternoon. Take it easy for a couple days and you'll be fine. You can't go back to work that afternoon, they make it sound like you could but you can't. The next day you probably could if you had a calm desk job, but if you were a teacher or something, forget about it.I'd schedule it for Thanksgiving, perfect wednesday as the next is a holiday anyway.Wes


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

thanks wes, i think i will do it the day before thanksgiving, that way no one will have to take time off work to be with me the next day, my dr. said i need to have someone with me for 24 hrs. after surgery, plus then i wont have to cook the thanksgiving dinner







thanks again wes!


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Aboslutely not! I have endometriosis and chronic pelvic pain, and I have pain ALL the time.Harleighgirl -- I've had more than one lap, and my first surgeon made it sound like I could be back at work the next day. It really depends on how much they have to do. They did four incisions, but sometimes they have to do a lot of work internally. My first lap was the worst, and it took a week before I could be out of bed more than a half day at a time. Take it easy, and don't push yourself ... it really does make it worse.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I had a Lap last December, with alot of scar tissue removed. My doc says he takes you out of work for 2 weeks. I was already on disability for my IBS, but I don't think I would have gone back to work for at least a week or 10 days. I'm a cashier in a grocery store and don't think I could stand or lift for at least that long. Be careful when you return to work. It is still a surgery and requires caution with how much you exsert yourself.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Tracy's had 3 lap's and she was always up and around the next day. I guess a lot of it depends on how much they have to remove and how well you rebound from surgery. She's had 3 D&C's as well and is usually up and around after those pretty well too. The worst part of it all she said was her reaction to the anesthesia, she puked 8 times just getting from the hospital to the house after the first lap. wes


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Janet--check out the Endometriosis Association's web site. They have some great literature.Yes, Wes--it's me--Life has been crazy...in the past 9 months I have had a partial collapsed lung (spontaneous, no clue why), put on steroids which in turn caused weak bones and a broken foot, met a guy, moved homes, moved jobs, got engaged, my purse was stolen (identity theft is the pits), three Hurricanes, a near nervous breakdown, more IBD bleeding, and now I am planning the wedding for mid-January. CRAZY! Email me--how did you fair the storms???


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I send you an e-mail when I get back from vacation, I'm leaving this afternoon and won't be back till mid november. Cya


----------

